# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  وندوز 7 عربية مفعلة تنصيب صامت(اخر اصدار من windows XP-7  ... 2009

## مرهف

*الوندوز الأولى : النسخة العربية
 windows XP-7 SP3 ... 2009 

حجم الأسطوانة 679 ميقا
بعد الضغط 530 ميقا مقسمة على 6 أجزاء
إصدار جديد من ويندوز جذاب ببرامجه وما يحتويه
 من جماليات وثبات وسرعة 
وبإمكانك تحميل التحديثات بدون مشاكل بإذن الله 
البرامج الإضافية 
7z
Nero
WinRAR
UltraISO
Flash Player
Mozilla Firefox
Vista Drive Icon
Nod 32 AntiVirus
Internet Explorer 7
YourUninstaller PRO
Internet Download Manager 
وطبعا جميع البرامج مسجلة ويتم تنصيبها بشكل تلقآئي
 وصامت بإذن الله 
اترككم مع الصور  
شاشة تنصيب الويندوز 
 
شاشة تنصيب البرامج
فقط ضع علامة صح امام البرنامج الذي تريدة ثم تابع 
 
بعض من ثيمات الويندوز 
 
 
شكل المجلدات  
 

روابط التحميل 6 اجزاء  
الجزء الاول 
الجزء الثاني 
الجزء الثالث 
الجزء الرابع 
الجزء الخامس

الجزء الاخير
منقول عن منتديات المودة التطويرية 
الكاتب ابو عيسي


*

----------


## acba77

*يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
*

----------

